# November Acquisitions.



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Costco has some great deals on their wool gaberdine dress trousers multiple colors options), both pleated and flat front are available; priced at $39, after discounts are applied and 4-packs of Gold Toe's Sheffield Dress socks in either black or navy, priced at $6.49 per pack (=$1.60 per pair of socks). Unable to resist such bargains, I've added both two pair of khaki and charcoal wool gaberdines (flat front for all) and packs of solid black and navy socks to my existing clothing stores. LOL. There will come a day when our kids are going to have one h*ll of a garage sale/estate auction!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Polo Golf from eBay and BB from Etsy, I picked these up this past summer and just had them altered and cleaned.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> Costco has some great deals on their wool gaberdine dress trousers multiple colors options), both pleated and flat front are available; priced at $39, after discounts are applied and 4-packs of Gold Toe's Sheffield Dress socks in either black or navy, priced at $6.49 per pack (=$1.60 per pair of socks). Unable to resist such bargains, I've added both two pair of khaki and charcoal wool gaberdines (flat front for all) and packs of solid black and navy socks to my existing clothing stores. LOL. There will come a day when our kids are going to have one h*ll of a garage sale/estate auction!


Got a link or picture of those Costco trousers?


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Good week for me. Nothing really new, but I replaced a few necessities. My BB sack blazer was on its last legs and had become slightly too big, so I bought another one. A few years ago, I sold off my brown Florsheim LWBs because they were too big and have been looking ever since. Replacements arrived yesterday-- I had forgotten how much I loved those shoes.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

WillBarrett said:


> Got a link or picture of those Costco trousers?


www.costco.com. then go to clothing, then men's clothing, then Kirkland brand men's wool gaberdine trousers. Also, selected Costco warehouse locations have them, but locally they have only the pleated, cuffed trousers in stock...so costco.com was what it took to succeed in my quest!  Good luck in your hunt.


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

I bought a pair of the costco gabardine pants last week in my regular size. When I tried them on they were very tight across the hips. I took them back. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

I bought a pair of the Italian made Kirkland signature gabs and love them. I just got them back from the tailor, freshly cuffed, and I will take them for a spin this week. The drape is excellent and the leg has a nice line. I might even grab another pair.

My wife had purchased a made in Italy silk/linen sweater over the summer that she just adores. I also love our New Zealand sheepskin rugs.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Love me some Belgians


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

Bills burnt orange cords. Hopefully they will rotate in the line up nicely.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Brilliant RL Polo University Club tweed jacket that I suppose is going on e-bay. Fits about like a 42R.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

I saw those in the shop a couple weeks ago and they are amazing! I'd love love love to get ahold of a pair of those.



Eric W S said:


> Bills burnt orange cords. Hopefully they will rotate in the line up nicely.


----------



## AshScache (Feb 4, 2013)

Been a great month so far : 5 BB OCBDs from L-feld, and BB makers 3-piece suit with surgeons cuff, and topcoat from L-feld, two pairs AE tassel loafers for $40 on eBay, and just won an auction for a J.press/ Urban Outiftters woolen jacket in black watch tartan.....


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

BB cummerbund

the novelty of solid black wore off extremely fast


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

New Hober tie — one of the Trad Specials, in a six-fold. Knots up very nicely, and the color really makes my jowls pop.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

Bandit44 said:


> Good week for me. Nothing really new, but I replaced a few necessities. My BB sack blazer was on its last legs and had become slightly too big, so I bought another one. A few years ago, I sold off my brown Florsheim LWBs because they were too big and have been looking ever since. Replacements arrived yesterday-- I had forgotten how much I loved those shoes.


Very nice, Bandit44. Getting new longwings (especially new old longwings) is like getting a new set of tires. Michelins even.


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

Barnavelt said:


> I saw those in the shop a couple weeks ago and they are amazing! I'd love love love to get ahold of a pair of those.


Bills are worth every penny. The Trad just had a few good Tumblr posts about how the Bulard Field CHinos were the best ever. I would agree.


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

Lands' End was having one of their very frequent sales, so I picked up two pair of moleskin trousers, as well as a non-trad spread-collar tailored fit dress shirt.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you, sir. I expect to put a lot of miles on them.


Ensiferous said:


> Very nice, Bandit44. Getting new longwings (especially new old longwings) is like getting a new set of tires. Michelins even.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'll also add that I picked up two sack sport coats, both Brooks Brothers. One is a grey tweed with blue/green/red flecks and the other is doeskin flannel. I've really developed an appetite for vintage "Makers" coats with soft shoulders, full-canvassing, and superb craftsmanship.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Patrick, great tie. I love the oversized stripes and the color combo is superb.



Patrick06790 said:


> New Hober tie - one of the Trad Specials, in a six-fold. Knots up very nicely, and the color really makes my jowls pop.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

I have been wanting to add to my moleskin collection, however I see on the website only traditional and "straight fit". I usually wear their tailored option so I am hesitant to try the traditional. Which style did you pick up? I'd love to hear how they work out.



RT-Bone said:


> Lands' End was having one of their very frequent sales, so I picked up two pair of moleskin trousers, as well as a non-trad spread-collar tailored fit dress shirt.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I went to a terrible wedding last weekend so to make the long drive and hotel stay worth it, I picked myself up a Savage 110 in .308 with a Nikon Prostaff. Got it use for a song and it doesn't appear to have ever been fired. NoVA doesn't offer much in the way of firearm selection, much less used firearms.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

The hard part is finding the ammo!



Tilton said:


> I went to a terrible wedding last weekend so to make the long drive and hotel stay worth it, I picked myself up a Savage 110 in .308 with a Nikon Prostaff. Got it use for a song and it doesn't appear to have ever been fired. NoVA doesn't offer much in the way of firearm selection, much less used firearms.


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

I bought the straight fit, unhemmed. They're a bit slim (slimmer than the LE Tailored Fit) but not skinny. Once I get them tailored and in to my rotation, I'll try to report back.



Barnavelt said:


> I have been wanting to add to my moleskin collection, however I see on the website only traditional and "straight fit". I usually wear their tailored option so I am hesitant to try the traditional. Which style did you pick up? I'd love to hear how they work out.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow slimmer than the tailored fit? I though that was as slim as LE went. I am definitely more interested now!



RT-Bone said:


> I bought the straight fit, unhemmed. They're a bit slim (slimmer than the LE Tailored Fit) but not skinny. Once I get them tailored and in to my rotation, I'll try to report back.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Barnavelt said:


> The hard part is finding the ammo!


Really? I've seen .308 at just about every Dick's I've ever look in...? I bought it in part because it was easier to find ammo for than .270.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

I suppose I was just inserting my own experience as of late finding quality 9 mm ammo, which of course at onetime was plentiful. Perhaps I need to invest in a .308?


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

November's acquisitions: 

Backed a pair of Gustin straight fit jeans in deadstock Cone "Fire" denim, should arrive sometime in December. 
A Nikkor Ai 50 f2 manual focus lens, I'm slowing filling holes in my Nikon kit. 
Polartec beanie for foul weather running. 
and hopefully a pair of thinsulate lined 584 Rustic Brown Blundstone boots for the winter.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Barnavelt said:


> I suppose I was just inserting my own experience as of late finding quality 9 mm ammo, which of course at onetime was plentiful. Perhaps I need to invest in a .308?


Handgun rounds are a different story, and with the H&K I have, round quality is paramount and I feel your pain. With .308, at least here in VA where it is a fairly common hunting round, the real issue is finding it in stock in the weight you want the first few weeks of deer season. They always have it, but may sell out of, say, 168gr as soon as they get it from 10/16-12/1.


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

Patrick06790 said:


> New Hober tie - one of the Trad Specials, in a six-fold. Knots up very nicely, and the color really makes my jowls pop.


Looks great, Patrick.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, after promising myself I'd stop spending money on clothes for a while, I just caved and picked up two über-trad 3/2 sack vintage Brooks 346 suits, one from drlivingston, the other from TweedyDon. My wardrobe is now distinctly mid-20th century


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

To get things back on track here....

I picked up a few items yesterday:




A couple of pocket squares.





A few pairs of J. Crew's Made in Vermont boot socks.







A few pairs of Corgi socks.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I wish i had been paying attention, but yes, let's cool it with the gun talk. As some of you know, i have strong feelings on the subject, but none of it belongs here. I much prefer to talk about how stoked i am about my incoming vintage brooks!


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Busy month so far !

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/fpok.png/

(Austin Reed)

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/04e0.png/

(St Michaels)

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/32zo.png/

(Lewin)

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/fymr.png/

(PRL, cuffed !)

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/yhn1.png/

One more knit, Tie Bar (interesting find on this side of the pond)

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/4cfc.png/

No idea who the maker is, but I liked the partidges.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Tilton,

Did you get those squares and Corgis in the DC area? If so, whereabouts???


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

PRL USA made silk cummerbund










PRL English made silk scarf










The postman should be delivering something very special tomorrow :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big:


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

No more. Done. I will delete the next posts about you know what and may well delete some of the older ones.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Does J. Crew still offer those boot socks? I'm in need of a few pair.

Laziness on my part - wow at J. Crew's collection. I seldom drop by there anymore, but I'm going to have to request that the darling wife put a pair or two in my stocking. Gap has a few pair as well, though imported and at a cheaper price point.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

WillBarrett said:


> Does J. Crew still offer those boot socks? I'm in need of a few pair.
> 
> Laziness on my part - wow at J. Crew's collection. I seldom drop by there anymore, but I'm going to have to request that the darling wife put a pair or two in my stocking. Gap has a few pair as well, though imported and at a cheaper price point.


I've been buying the J.Crew camp socks and Fair Isle socks for years (on one of the site's many, many sales - then the price becomes almost reasonable) and am a big fan. The camp socks have a heavy cotton-vintage look and feel and have worn very well so far. The Fair Isle's look great (a a touch tight at first, but then felt fine) and have also held up well, but I don't wear them as hard as I do the camp socks, so they haven't really been tested. Away from those but also on the J.Crew site are a pair of socks from the Japanese company Anonymous - which I've never heard of - that I like the looks of - the "blue cross" ones - but I need those to go on serous sale before I'd jump in.


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

Another pair of Bill's M2. Deep wine from last year's pallette it seems. 

EwS


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> My wardrobe is now distinctly mid-20th century


As it should be. Isn't that the point of this place?


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Got this Brooks Brothers cashmere sweater lightly used at an attractive price (which is good, because there's no way I could afford them new with a $400 pricetag). 
It should come in handy this winter and for the upcoming holidays.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

adoucett said:


> Got this Brooks Brothers cashmere sweater lightly used at an attractive price (which is good, because there's no way I could afford them new with a $400 pricetag).
> It should come in handy this winter and for the upcoming holidays.


Nice sweater! I need to get lucky and thrift one of those. Most of the ones I find are strictly wool...with holes.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you Gamma. I had to search on eBay after the sweater selections at my local thrifts have been mostly decimated. It came from a seller in Florida...where it's probably too warm for wool anyways :cool2:


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Got a nice deal on these AE's Kennetts on ebay...


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

BB USA made camel hair polo coat :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

So, just got a couple nice things in the mail over the weekend, most notably these three pieces of fabric. The Harris Tweed is 30"x7.5 yards, the green bleeding madras is 86"x70", and the white is 86"x40". My tailor asked me to buy the tweed for him, but I might just have to ask him to make me something from it. A waistcoat, perhaps? As for the madras, any suggestions? I'm thinking a couple shirts maybe?


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

I was in Europe recently and thought I would give JM Weston a go. From the London store on Jermyn Street:


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> BB USA made camel hair polo coat :icon_smile_big:


I wouldn't pop the collar up on a DB, peak lapel coat, but fantastic !


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I took advantage of the J. Press sale and picked up the following:

1) a safari shirt



2) a turtle emblematic


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I received today my 346 suits from drlivingston and tweedydon. Really fantastic. Both fit well and will see heavy duty in my winter wardrobe.

So now my odd collection consists of:
Three vintage Brooks 3/2 sack suits
One vintage Brooks 3/2 sack blazer
One newish JPress 3/2 sack tweed SC
One modern Brooks fitzgerald
One modern Brooks Madison
One HF from STP (not a fan)
One modern Brooksease
One HF Boardroom blazer
One vintage Brooks plaid SC
One vintage HF plaid SC.

So I guess the bottom line is that I'm a Trad!


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Lands End delivery today.
Green moleskins
Khakis
Flannel shirt
LE Canvas sweatshirt promoting the motherland


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Let us know what you think of the flannel. I was thinking about picking one up myself.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Last year I acquired a LE heavy twill shirt and a chambray work shirt. I like both very much. I've put more in my cart since but never pull the trigger because I really don't need more.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Just won several auctions on some great jackets and a new 3-piece for exchange prices, ~$20 each. Seems like someone snagged an entire donated wardrobe and the original owner was almost exactly my size. Sized incorrectly, a size under, and buried in the "vintage" clothing section. The brown herringbone is a real stunner, a fully canvased sack with a 3/2 roll, and one of the others sounded like it might be a very dark and subtle blackwatch. Can't wait until they arrive:


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Just won several auctions on some great jackets and a new 3-piece for exchange prices, ~$20 each. Seems like someone snagged an entire donated wardrobe and the original owner was almost exactly my size. Sized incorrectly, a size under, and buried in the "vintage" clothing section. The brown herringbone is a real stunner, a fully canvased sack with a 3/2 roll, and one of the others sounded like it might be a very dark and subtle blackwatch. Can't wait until they arrive:


I've purchased from this eBay seller in the past and was very pleased. That's how I acquired my Alexandre Harris Tweed jacket. For just $15!


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> I've purchased from this eBay seller in the past and was very pleased. That's how I acquired my Alexandre Harris Tweed jacket. For just $15!


Impressively broad selection, right? And free shipping at 4+ items is nice too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

What's the seller's ID? I didn't find anything while searching for "STL Vintage."


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

https://bit.ly/1c65Bct
Here's a link to one of his items, best I can do on my phone. Just search one size under your coat size for best results: they subtract 4" instead of 2".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

November is shaping up to be a month of frivolous purchases

Paul Stuart robe
dripping with quality
hand made in Canada of 100% silk


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^Fantastic.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I covet your frivolity:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you both for the compliments.


----------



## Dave (Mar 17, 2003)

Got my first pair of Allen Edmonds shoes the other day as a birthday present -- black Kenwood loafers.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Dave said:


> my first pair of Allen Edmonds


:icon_cheers: Hazaa!


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Will post pictures when they come but I finally scored a pair of shell longwings--AE MacNeils on ebay for a very nice price. Recently recrafted. They'd only been posted for about an hour and I'm sure they wouldn't have lasted for the BIN price.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Ooooh, I'm excited. I just bought this houndstooth sack from Firedancer! I have one that is too big to be taken in and I thought I would never find another one of these.

My Hoggs field coat also arrived yesterday. It took nearly three weeks to get here from Scotland, but it was worth the wait!


----------



## Kreiger (Nov 6, 2011)

L-feld said:


> My Hoggs field coat also arrived yesterday. It took nearly three weeks to get here from Scotland, but it was worth the wait!


What do you think of the Hoggs coat? Any chance of pics? I have been eyeing them since you originally posted the scotweb link.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

got a great LE navy blazer in the mail today. Wool with a 3/2 roll and made in the USA from 1996. Like it's never been worn. Excited to try it out soon.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Church's Custom Grade Genuine Elephant Skin PTBs :icon_smile:


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

drlivingston said:


> Church's Custom Grade Genuine Elephant Skin PTBs :icon_smile:


WOW!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

^Blimey Doc L where on earth do you find this stuff? How many pair of this type of shoe were ever even made? And yet you tracked down one of maybe 20 pairs in North America.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Kreiger said:


> What do you think of the Hoggs coat? Any chance of pics? I have been eyeing them since you originally posted the scotweb link.


I think it's a great value for the money. The build quality seems good, it's extremely warm, and it's waterproof. The only downside is that the tweed has kind of a slick feeling to it. But it has a waterproof coating, so I don't know what else I was expecting. It still looks a lot better than gore-tex.

I'll post some pics tomorrow.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

My wife snapped this while we were out running errands today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

What trad-ish goodies were we acquiring at Home Depot? I picked up some Edison bulbs yesterday. They have to be at least somewhat trad.:icon_smile:


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

I love my local tailor. $80 for a bespoke Harris tweed waistcoat, material covers front and back, real horn buttons, button-down flap pockets, week and a half turnaround time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

L-Field: The Coat looks great. Where is it made?


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

leisureclass said:


> L-Field: The Coat looks great. Where is it made?


UK, unlike certain other field coats which cost three times as much.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

To me, it resembles a Chrysalis jacket. It does have a nice "country manor" look to it, which is a look I strive for!



L-feld said:


> UK, unlike certain other field coats which cost three times as much.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

drlivingston said:


> What trad-ish goodies were we acquiring at Home Depot? I picked up some Edison bulbs yesterday. They have to be at least somewhat trad.:icon_smile:


Gigantic, made in USA Rubbermaid trash cans sort of count, right? Unfortunately, I have given in to modern technology and started buying LED bulbs. I can't resist a 22 year guarantee.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Pics, please! 



Reuben said:


> I love my local tailor. $80 for a bespoke Harris tweed waistcoat, material covers front and back, real horn buttons, button-down flap pockets, week and a half turnaround time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Barnavelt said:


> To me, it resembles a Chrysalis jacket. It does have a nice "country manor" look to it, which is a look I strive for!


It's probably not as nice a Chrysalis, but I do think it gives something like the Barbour Berwick a run for its money.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> Pics, please!


In the December acquisitions thread in a week and a half, sure thing! If you look back a page or two, though, you can see the fabric he used. He made himself a sweatshirt out of the same material.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

My goodybox of 4 jackets and a suit from eBay arrived today, doubling my acquisitions for the month. Here they all are, left to right: 3 3/2 sack jackets custom-made for (probably) the same gentleman in the 50's, absolutely no shoulder padding, NOS bleeding madras, sadly not a sack, two Harris tweeds from the exchange, a regular ole tweed, and two suits, a Tripler 3/2 roll and an ancient 3-piece. I don't have a problem, I swear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Reuben said:


> I don't have a problem, I swear.


Lemme guess, you can quit any time you want.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Won some Florsheims shell plain toes yesterday. Those are mightily rare as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

Reuben said:


> My goodybox of 4 jackets and a suit from eBay arrived today, doubling my acquisitions for the month. Here they all are, left to right: 3 3/2 sack jackets custom-made for (probably) the same gentleman in the 50's, absolutely no shoulder padding, NOS bleeding madras, sadly not a sack, two Harris tweeds from the exchange, a regular ole tweed, and two suits, a Tripler 3/2 roll and an ancient 3-piece. I don't have a problem, I swear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW, how do you find so many items in your size?


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Well, I fudged on a couple arm measurements that had barely enough extra fabric to let them out and I found a seller in the 'vintage' section of eBay who'd clearly come across a donor with excellent taste in almost exactly my size. They'd also mis-listed them as 44's instead of 46's. Five of those came from them, the three at the top, the houndstooth, and the 3-piece in an incredibly light glenn plaid for ~$20 each and free shipping with 4 or more items.

The madras is something I've been looking for for a while and then finally low-balled the heck out of an OBO option (possibly right after last call in downtown athens). Ended up being an unlisted NOS, a happy surprise for me and completely unworn with the vent still stitched close. It's not a sack or a 3/2 roll, but it's minty-fresh and (to borrow a term from the raw denim enthusiasts) ready to acquire some "sick fades".

The harris tweeds came from the exchange (thanks Tweedydon and Barnavelt!), and the bid on the Tripler & Co cashmere blend navy suit w/ turquoise chalk stripes _may_ have been placed at the same time as the lowball on the madras and a NWT pair of ben silver linen rainbow-striped pants (got 'em for $20).

Basically, I got lucky and took a couple risks. As a result one of the batch of five is going to end up on the exchange as the body's a touch too short, the 3-piece may as well since it's cut for very stout gentleman and I'm not sure if I can get the waist on the jacket taken in enough, and the Tripler may not have enough room in the sleeves either.

If you're asking for specific tips, be sure to search a size above and below your actual size, be sure to check the vintage clothes section, and if you find one or two items from a specific seller that fit you, check the rest of their items as they may have more. You probably knew that, though. Between that madras blazer and a patchwork tweed that's on the way, though, I've managed to acquire two major grail items in under a week. :icon_smile_big:


FiscalDean said:


> WOW, how do you find so many items in your size?


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

I have wanted a traditional duffel coat since last year but have been plagued by wanting a good deal. I bought a Partridge Made In England duffel from STP which arrived on Monday and it's a lovely, quality coat with the real horn toggles. But dammit; those sleeves are just too short. My Barbour border has short-ish sleeves which is apparently part of the design as our English counterparts prefer longer gloves or so I have read. I don't know if it's the fabric thickness or what, but the Partridge sleeves just seem so much shorter, and as I will be wearing in colder weather than is the case with my Barbour, it's a deal breaker. Breaks my anglophile heart to send it back to STP.

In the wee early hours this morning I checked my crackphone and found an LE doorbusters ad in my inbox. 5 minutes later I have ordered the men's tall duffel in camel for just barely over $100, which is less than half the cost of the Partridge. It has faux toggles and I am surmising "Imported" means it was quality manufactured by our friends in Asia, but it also has a zipper, and, if it covers my wrists, it's a sacrifice I had to make.

Someday I'll try out a Gloverall but for now I will (hopefully) get some good use out of this one.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Its a little late now, but STP sells Partridge duffles in tall sizes too.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm not sure DR, I see sizes for tall women but not for tall men. There are two listings for Partridge duffels. One listed for regular length only, the second comes in regular or short only. I believe I have seen tall for men on there before but not now. If I am mistaken someone let me know! Free returns are a beautiful thing.



DoghouseReilly said:


> Its a little late now, but STP sells Partridge duffles in tall sizes too.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Barnavelt said:


> I have wanted a traditional duffel coat since last year but have been plagued by wanting a good deal. I bought a Partridge Made In England duffel from STP which arrived on Monday and it's a lovely, quality coat with the real horn toggles. But dammit; those sleeves are just too short. My Barbour border has short-ish sleeves which is apparently part of the design as our English counterparts prefer longer gloves or so I have read. I don't know if it's the fabric thickness or what, but the Partridge sleeves just seem so much shorter, and as I will be wearing in colder weather than is the case with my Barbour, it's a deal breaker. Breaks my anglophile heart to send it back to STP.
> 
> In the wee early hours this morning I checked my crackphone and found an LE doorbusters ad in my inbox. 5 minutes later I have ordered the men's tall duffel in camel for just barely over $100, which is less than half the cost of the Partridge. It has faux toggles and I am surmising "Imported" means it was quality manufactured by our friends in Asia, but it also has a zipper, and, if it covers my wrists, it's a sacrifice I had to make.
> 
> Someday I'll try out a Gloverall but for now I will (hopefully) get some good use out of this one.


I bought my wife a red Gloverall for Hanukkah. Tracking info says it's supposed to arrive today. I'm kind of excited to see what they are like in the flesh, although I don't know if I would ever buy one for myself. I'm kind of set as far as winter coats go. For now, at least.

She really wanted a Barbour Fusilier, but they are impossible to come by. O'Connell's had some, but when I ordered it, they called me and said they couldn't find it in their stock. The only other place I could find one was on those sketchy discount sites, which are probably selling fakes, if not outright phishing sites.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

L-feld said:


> I bought my wife a red Gloverall for Hanukkah. Tracking info says it's supposed to arrive today.


Perfect timing, I hope!!


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Perfect timing, I hope!!


Yup! Just gave it to my wife. She loves it. Quality seems top notch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## MycroftH (Mar 9, 2012)

Barnavelt said:


> I have wanted a traditional duffel coat since last year but have been plagued by wanting a good deal. I bought a Partridge Made In England duffel from STP which arrived on Monday and it's a lovely, quality coat with the real horn toggles. But dammit; those sleeves are just too short. My Barbour border has short-ish sleeves which is apparently part of the design as our English counterparts prefer longer gloves or so I have read. I don't know if it's the fabric thickness or what, but the Partridge sleeves just seem so much shorter, and as I will be wearing in colder weather than is the case with my Barbour, it's a deal breaker. Breaks my anglophile heart to send it back to STP.
> 
> In the wee early hours this morning I checked my crackphone and found an LE doorbusters ad in my inbox. 5 minutes later I have ordered the men's tall duffel in camel for just barely over $100, which is less than half the cost of the Partridge. It has faux toggles and I am surmising "Imported" means it was quality manufactured by our friends in Asia, but it also has a zipper, and, if it covers my wrists, it's a sacrifice I had to make.
> 
> Someday I'll try out a Gloverall but for now I will (hopefully) get some good use out of this one.


That's really a shame the arm length didn't work for you. I bought the same John Partridge duffle from STP a couple years ago for around $180 shipped using various discounts. I have been very happy with it.

I had a vintage 80's Gloverall from E-Bay in the house at the same time (returned due to crazy bad measurements!), side-by-side comparison with the Partridge jacket they were basically identical.

I've heard the Partridge duffle is now sold as the "Original Montgomery" and they may have a Mens Tall option available:

https://www.originalmontgomery.com/

My coat has a tag inside that says Original Montgomery so there may be some truth in it.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Reuben said:


> My goodybox of 4 jackets and a suit from eBay arrived today, doubling my acquisitions for the month. Here they all are, left to right: 3 3/2 sack jackets custom-made for (probably) the same gentleman in the 50's, absolutely no shoulder padding, NOS bleeding madras, sadly not a sack, two Harris tweeds from the exchange, a regular ole tweed, and two suits, a Tripler 3/2 roll and an ancient 3-piece. I don't have a problem, I swear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should save this to show my wife. She told me I had a problem last week when I came home with just one shirt from a charity shop.
She doesn't yet know about the 2 jackets from the exchange that are currently making their way to me.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

I've used e-Bay to acquire a couple of nice Christmas gifts for my wife - a made in USA Woolrich waxed cotton jacket and some Le Creuset cookware in our color, which is now retired. 

The internet is a wonderful thing sometimes.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL. WillBarrett, you might want to consider our Le Creuset acquisition approach. 
The wife and I have been buying Le Creuset's 'Joseph's Coat' collection...a set of many colors, one piece at a time! They all cook almost as well as the constant color sets.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

We'll probably break down and do that eventually, but since there's still so much out there, we're going with it for now...

bigger issue is that I'm now giving her two jackets - the Woolrich and a BR trench. Husband overkill, as usual.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

My awesome wife picked up five shirts for me at the Brooks outlet for $39.90. Since the 18/36-37 sleeve fits me better than either 18/36 or 37 from the mainline store, these are my go-to shirts, and that's the best price of the year.

Additionally, I got a new pair of AE black Strands in my size on the Bay for $75:


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Barnavelt said:


> I'm not sure DR, I see sizes for tall women but not for tall men. There are two listings for Partridge duffels. One listed for regular length only, the second comes in regular or short only. I believe I have seen tall for men on there before but not now. If I am mistaken someone let me know! Free returns are a beautiful thing.


Barnavelt, false alarm. They do indeed appear to be out of the tall sizes for men. Sorry about that.


----------

